# UFC 150 results: I'm glad *SPOILERS*



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

> There are only three places in life where a person's every action must be clear and obvious to even the stupidest observer: Junior High School, prison and mixed martial arts.
> 
> Those three environments do not tolerate nuance, subtlety, or irony. Those three audiences are not enamored of obfuscation, small strokes or fine calibration.
> 
> ...


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/8/1...lts-im-glad-frankie-edgar-got-robbed#comments

Felt that this article deserved it's own thread. I agree with every single word, I'm also glad Frankie got robbed.

Boring points fighter.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Yeah.... Nothing like people that lose almost every round still getting the win... That is just dumb.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Boring points fighter.


There were 2 combatants. Most of the fight was on the feet so it's not like Frankie was laying on him. Frankie threw more punches, more kicks and dropped Henderson. He got closer to finishing Benson than the other way around. How come his a boring points fighter based on this peformance? :confused02:

Not debating whether he won or lose.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

I had it like this...

1 - Bendo
2 - Edgar
3 - Draw...always goes to champ for the most part
4 - Edgar
5 - Close as well...had it going to Bendo.

As a champ, you get the benefit of close rounds because if the challenger keeps it close enough to where you are questioning who won the round, it will go to the champ more times than not. 

Neither fighter did enough to steal rounds besides rounds 1 and 2. I could have seen Edgar winning it and I wound have been fine with that, and I also could have seen Bendo winning it and I am happier with that result. 

I don't like watching Edgar in particular because I just find him boring. I hope he drops down, as it is his natural weight class, and he will have a easier time finishing fights facing smaller opponents.



Rauno said:


> There were 2 combatants. Most of the fight was on the feet so it's not like Frankie was laying on him. Frankie threw more punches, more kicks and dropped Henderson. He got closer to finishing Benson than the other way around. How come his a boring points fighter based on this peformance? :confused02:
> 
> Not debating whether he won or lose.


Henderson landed more significant strikes, which is all that matters. Who cares if a fighter pats you on the face, because thats the only way Frankie out struck Bendo. Also, that drop down in the 4th round I believe, Henderson was off balance so it wasn't really a knock down.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Rauno said:


> There were 2 combatants. Most of the fight was on the feet so it's not like Frankie was laying on him. Frankie threw more punches, more kicks and dropped Henderson. He got closer to finishing Benson than the other way around. How come his a boring points fighter based on this peformance? :confused02:
> 
> Not debating whether he won or lose.


Did you read the article? Where was this based on Frankies one performance? Edgar is notorious for his boring, points based boxing style in all of his fights. He's finished one fight in three years. His corner were even instructing him in the first Bendo fight to "just score points".

I'm just not a fan of point fighting in general and I'm glad that Frankie will be out of the title picture for a while (hopefully for good).


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Don't put spoilers in the title man. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Did you read the article? Where was this based on Frankies one performance? Edgar is notorious for his boring, points based boxing style in all of his fights. He's finished one fight in three years. His corner were even instructing him in the first Bendo fight to "just score points".
> 
> I'm just not a fan of point fighting in general and I'm glad that Frankie will be out of the title picture for a while (hopefully for good).


Frankie wins on points because he is flat out the better fighter, which he showed against Bendo again.


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I am pretty sure I hear a lot of loud Frankie chants while he fights. I guess those people don't count as fans.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

osmium said:


> I am pretty sure I hear a lot of loud Frankie chants while he fights. I guess those people don't count as fans.


Agreed. The article is literally a Frankie hater speaking for people regardless if the information is true or not.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Also, the fact that Frank had, what, 3 fight of the year contending fights during this time kind of invalidates the "boring" argument. Sounds like it's written by a knock out hunter of a fan. It's entirely untrue that there aren't subtleties to this sport and that's a pretty ridiculous thing to even say Imo 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

TraMaI said:


> Don't put spoilers in the title man.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using VerticalSports.Com App


My bad, I'll make sure to do so in the future.



HitOrGetHit said:


> Frankie wins on points because he is flat out the better fighter, which he showed against Bendo again.


This doesn't make any sense. If you're the flat out better fighter, then go out there and finish your opponent. Go out there and make a statement. Either go out there and finish the guy, or completely and utterly dominate him from round to round.

Frankie did neither. He also should have lost the first BJ Penn fight via getting out boxed.

Cya Frankie, you won't be missed.

Edit @ Tram, the Maynard fights were only exciting because Gray was beating Frankie up all over the octagon in the first rounds of both fights. Take those rounds out and you have two pretty average fights.

I appreciate Frankies heart and determination, but I find his style tediously boring to watch. Dart around for a while, leap in, 1-2 combo, dart back out. Rinse and repeat for 5 rounds. 

No thanks. Time to bring on the real exciting talent in the LW picture. Finishers against finishers. 

Nate vs Bendo is going to be fireworks.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

TraMaI said:


> Also, the fact that Frank had, what, 3 fight of the year contending fights during this time kind of invalidates the "boring" argument. Sounds like it's written by a knock out hunter of a fan. It's entirely untrue that there aren't subtleties to this sport and that's a pretty ridiculous thing to even say Imo
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using VerticalSports.Com App


The Maynard fights were fights of the year contenders because Frankie was doing flips and running around like he's got a bag over his head. Lets be real, those were fight of the years because Frankie took a massive beating, not because Frankie laid a whooping on Maynard. Sure he finished him in their last fight, but he was still getting rocked in that fight too, which makes those comebacks and that finish fight of the year candidates. 

If Frankie doesn't take a whooping in a fight, you will never see his fights be fight of the year candidates.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> My bad, I'll make sure to do so in the future.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah the guy who is glad someone got robbed is saying Frankie should have lost another fight based on points... Keep talking yourself in circles bud. :thumbsup:


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Ah the guy who is glad someone got robbed is saying Frankie should have lost another fight based on points... Keep talking yourself in circles bud. :thumbsup:


Well yea, this is karma, that's exactly my point. What goes around comes back around. Frankies entire UFC career has been based on a large points based scoring style. He was out boxed by BJ in the first fight and undeservedly got the nod (imo). Then he loses fair and square to Bendo in the first fight and starts whining to Uncle Dana about an undeserved rematch. So he gets the rematch and the judges don't give him the win.

That's justice in my eyes.

I get that you're a Frankie fan and I know what it's like to see one of your faves lose, it sucks.

But I'm just sharing my opinion on the matter, I'm not a fan of Frankie's style, never have been and I'm delighted that he lost. 

Sorry, that's just the way I feel.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Did you read the article? Where was this based on Frankies one performance? Edgar is notorious for his boring, points based boxing style in all of his fights. He's finished one fight in three years. His corner were even instructing him in the first Bendo fight to "just score points".
> 
> I'm just not a fan of point fighting in general and I'm glad that Frankie will be out of the title picture for a while (hopefully for good).


I was more of referring to your boring points fighter drop than the article itself. Your of course entitled to your opinion. Some like his fights, some don't. 

I'm sort of relieved that i don't have to see Edgar-Diaz but can't help but feel sorry for Frankie.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Frankie is a joy to watch and has always put on great fights. It's a shame he got robbed, but it's a shame that MMA fans can't understand the beauty and art of a good technical performance.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

I actually find Frankie extremely fun to watch, even though he beat my favourite fighter of all time twice (once...  ), I really like his style. He mixes everything up, is fast, and lands often. His technique is beautiful to watch, some people just can't see it I guess.

So what if he doesn't finish every fight. Yes KO's and subs are extremely exciting, but that doesn't mean 5 round fights filled with technique and skill aren't.

Seems every fighters that goes to a decision a lot gets criticised for it and I really don't see why, especially when you take the level of competition into account.

Maynard has only ever been finished by Frankie (and Diaz on TUF I guess you could argue)

BJ has never been stopped at Lightweight. Hell, if Machida and Nick Diaz can't finish him...

Ben Henderson has also never been finished at lightweight (his one sub loss years ago was at a catchweight)

When facing such elite competition, finishes will be few and far between. Notice how none of the above finished Frankie either?


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Frankie is a joy to watch and has always put on great fights. It's a shame he got robbed, but it's a shame that MMA fans can't understand the beauty and art of a good technical performance.


Frankie and his team only have themselves to blame for any controversy last night.

They cried their way into a rematch and when push came to shove it turned out to be a typical Edgar fight. Where he had opportunities to move in and land more than his signature combinations (especially without hesitant Ben seemed going into the later rounds), he would quickly move out and instead leave an incredible amount of distance.

Was he afraid of Ben’s power? Was he not confident enough in his hands? It really doesn’t matter because either way they didn’t do enough to make a stamp on the fight or the score cards.

We hear “to be the champ you’ve got to beat the champ” so much, and heard it a ton after Edgar-Maynard 2. Well now that it’s their favorite NJ fighter on the other end of that, suddenly that statement doesn’t hold true.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

K R Y said:


> I actually find Frankie extremely fun to watch, even though he beat my favourite fighter of all time twice (once...  ), I really like his style. He mixes everything up, is fast, and lands often. His technique is beautiful to watch, some people just can't see it I guess.
> 
> So what if he doesn't finish every fight. Yes KO's and subs are extremely exciting, but that doesn't mean 5 round fights filled with technique and skill aren't.
> 
> ...


I can appreciate his technique and skill as a fighter, what I don't understand is why he limits it so much?

Why does he just settle for just the 1-2 combination and then immediately create a huge amount of distance by darting out of the way?

Why does Frankie never follow up with his combos and land more shots in the pocket? In my opinion, it's simply because he's happy to score points and go to decision. 

His moments of technique and and skill with his hands are too far and few between. Follow up a little Frankie. Land your 1-2 combo and then land more, land a 5-6-7-8 punch combo. Put the pressure on, go for the finish or look to really beat your opponent up instead just scoring points here and there.

I appreciate your opinion and understand why you find him exciting, but I hope that you, and others can appreciate other folks opinion from the opposite end of the spectrum. I've already had one anon neg rep saying "retard" and expect plenty more to follow.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

man what a hater. Frankie is awesome, i really love his style he mixes everything up so well, i think he has the best transitions in the game. Also last night when he kept ducking under bendos punches and going for the body, that was beautiful

BUT i am a bigger bendo fan, i thought he clearly won the 1st fight but i think edgar won the rematch (though i wouldnt call it a robbery it was still very close) but hey thats what happens when you leave close fights up to the judges and you arent the champ

still this article is BS, edgar is very fun to watch and i dont see the need for him to go downs, hes one of the best LWs ever, but a catch weight with aldo would be a fun fight, but thats the only fight i want to see him have at FW


----------



## rul3z (Jun 27, 2010)

People BOOOed that new champ, but when Frankie took the mic? The whole stadium went bananas cheering the GUY.

They all cheered him for being so boring!

Haters, nothing more. Frankie won even in his first fight, but the lame judges just wanted it the other way!


EDIT:

*Also, if he is a SCORING fighter? Why didn't his opponents be better than him, and KO him OUT?*

LAME article, because its just jealousy and hate!


----------



## ptw (Aug 13, 2009)

How in the hell is Frankie a boring fighter? His first fight was Gray featured an astonishing come from behind 1st round, his 2nd fight was the same, and then he KO'd Gray, then he fights Benson, takes an upkick of hell and still manages to win the fight in some people's eyes...how is Frankie a boring fighter? The dude is dynamite, I love watching this dude fight.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

I thought Bendo clearly won the 1st matchup, and that Frankie shouldn't have gotten the rematch, so I'm OK with the result.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

GrappleRetarded said:


> I appreciate your opinion and understand why you find him exciting, but I hope that you, and others can appreciate other folks opinion from the opposite end of the spectrum. I've already had one anon neg rep saying "retard" and expect plenty more to follow.


I will check your reps now. It is against forum rules to leave insults in reps (or to insult members in general)

Different opinions should be welcomed, so we can actually discuss. If everyone thought exactly the same thing, it'd be boring as hell.


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

Oh well the fights were both good though neither guy is boring if you want boring watch Shields or Fitch.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

In the OP's defence, even though I really don't agree with him or the article, if you find something boring, you're right. You can't help being bored by something, it just happens. Just like you don't choose your sense of humour or what music you like. Same as some people find Chael hilarious and some people find him...well...boring  Some perspective is needed.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

Seems the exact same people on here that hate GSP for his "boring decisions" love Frankie for his boring point fighting decisions with zero damage. At least when GSP took decisions, his opponents other than Hardy looked like lumpy pancakes.

I guess because Edgar gets beat the heck up in the process of his boring touch fighting decisions he's an amazing exciting rocky figure but GSP with his absolute dominance and technical brilliance gets hate.

Sometimes I think mma fans just mistake a guy getting himself beat up as exciting, regardless of how good he actually is. I call it the Rocky Hangover.

I agree with the article, never liked Frankie or his style, he needs to move to FW where others are just as fast and his power isn't quite so weak.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

You may agree with the article, but it is still nothing but hating. The fans in the arena prove that Frankie has fans. The article is awful.


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

I don't find Edgar boring, I just don't see him as a champion. He has the heart of a champion, but he leaves doubt in my mind at least. I won't speak for everyone else. I think that a championship bout shouldn't leave doubt in your mind most of the time. Most of his challengers, he just barely eeks a decision win against. Even when he finishes a guy like Maynard, it's because Maynard got tired from beating the champion up.

A champion should stand alone as the best. Junior Dos Santos, Jon Jones, Anderson Silva, Georges St. Pierre, Jose Aldo, and Dominick Cruz continue to show that they are the best in their division by definitively beating their opponents. It's not even about just winning on points, there isn't anything wrong with that. Georges St. Pierre a lot of the time wins decisions, but it's always a decisive decision win. Even though he doesn't finish his opponents, he leaves no question on who was the better fighter. Edgar wins or loses controversial decisions that leaves fans arguing for months and months on who was the better fighter and who should have won. He shows that he may or may not be just barely the better fighter. it almost gives me a head ache every time he fights because it leaves so many questions after the fight ends. 

To be fair, it could be because the lightweight division is so stacked with talent to the point that no one is really above the rest. Still, it's refreshing for me at least to see a lightweight title fight that won't have Edgar in it. Maybe we'll see a definitive ending that we won't have to argue over for once.

I might get negative repped for this post, but I don't mean to insult Edgar. I don't think he's boring, and I'm stating this as my opinion alone. It's just how I see it and why I'm happy he's not the lightweight champion anymore. Take it for what it's worth.


----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

HitOrGetHit said:


> You may agree with the article, but it is still nothing but hating. The fans in the arena prove that Frankie has fans. The article is awful.


Definitely agree with this. The writer is taking the liberty of speaking for all mma fans. Find Frankie boring? Fine. But don't put words in the mma community's mouth.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

That's not an article, or even a respectable opinion. It's a gross misunderstanding of MMA and doesn't deserve a thread on this forum.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

SM33 said:


> That's not an article, or even a respectable opinion. It's a gross misunderstanding of MMA and doesn't deserve a thread on this forum.


Well, it's encouraged some sensible debate, so I'd certainly say it's worthy of it's own thread on this forum.

Any thing that encourages healthy debating on a discussion forum is a good thing.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2012/8/1...lts-im-glad-frankie-edgar-got-robbed#comments
> 
> Felt that this article deserved it's own thread. I agree with every single word, I'm also glad Frankie got robbed.
> 
> Boring points fighter.












Yeah Frankie's only had five FOTN awards one of which FOTY, but he's totally leaving the division in shame for "boring" people. His last boring fight was what 2 years ago with BJ Penn II, I know some people feel like his a whiner but if you had to deal with BS like this whinging and moaning is a better option than choking and punching.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

I actually agree with the thread post... Im sorry, I just dont find Edgar's fights entertaining.

Frankie is like the Floyd Mayweather Jr of mma (which I think is a huge complement) ... but I will never buy a Frankie Edgar nor a Floyd PPV... it just bores me to tears to watch hoping/praying something 'exciting' will happen.

Dont get me wrong, Ive got no problem watching the match after the fact...being able to fast-forward... but for the live event, forget it! 

I'll blow my ppv dollars on the Pacman or JDS, JJones, ASilva, JAldo...and even Renan... but I cant justify spending 60 bucks on an event that is 99% likely going to end in an decision.

His dart-in-out style makes me want to claw my eyes out... when I have all my buds over to watch an event they could give a crap about his 'elusive-ness'... so yeah, maybe I cant appreciate the mma 'finesse' he brings to the table... Ive only been watching mma since since UFC 1.

Edgar's style reminds me of the exact reason I stopped watching boxing... and it sadens me to think this might be the future of the sport.

btw, I think Edgar won

Lastly... I guess the PPV numbers will tell the tale


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

I completely agree with the article. I was ecstatic to see Bendo get his hand raised even though I scored the fight for Edgar. Why? Because Bendo is better for the LW division and the UFC. Edgar was ruining the LW division with his point fighting style. The good fights he had were only good because of all the drama he made by getting rocked a lot. Take away the first round of Edgar/Maynard II and it's pretty boring. The two Penn fights were unbearable and last night's fight was 'meh' at best. The first Bendo fight was amazing but that was because of Bendo looking for the finish.

His style wasn't only boring but it was also causing problems for the division. His style made every fight close and controversial. Because of that, we had to have 3 instant ******* rematches. The division has been jammed for years because of him and we missed out on many good fights because of that. Now we finally get to see consistent new contenders fight for the belt, rather than watch the champion fight 6 times against only 3 different people.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> I completely agree with the article. I was ecstatic to see Bendo get his hand raised even though I scored the fight for Edgar. Why? Because Bendo is better for the LW division and the UFC. Edgar was ruining the LW division with his point fighting style. The good fights he had were only good because of all the drama he made by getting rocked a lot. Take away the first round of Edgar/Maynard II and it's pretty boring. The two Penn fights were unbearable and last night's fight was 'meh' at best. The first Bendo fight was amazing but that was because of Bendo looking for the finish.
> 
> His style wasn't only boring but it was also causing problems for the division. His style made every fight close and controversial. Because of that, we had to have 3 instant ******* rematches. The division has been jammed for years because of him and we missed out on many good fights because of that. Now we finally get to see consistent new contenders fight for the belt, rather than watch the champion fight 6 times against only 3 different people.


So you're happy to see a fight judged incorrectly because you don't like the way a guy fights? God help this sport.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

SM33 said:


> So you're happy to see a fight judged incorrectly because you don't like the way a guy fights? God help this sport.


This is what I am thinking.

Oh and Frankie ruining the division? Yeah that's just..... No..... Not even close.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

I didn't watch the fight last night so I can't comment on that, I am however glad Frankie lost. I'm so sick of seeing him fight in main events against the same people. Okay once against Penn, fine, Bj earned his rematch, but then a draw with gray which was interesting only because Frankie got hurt so badly. After that fight I had a lot of respect for Frankie Edgar. Then he stops Gray. Great finally we have a clear champ. I didn't have a dog in his fight with Henderson. But I scored it pretty clearly for Bendo and I lost all respect for Frankie when he whined his way into a rematch. I'm sorry but I'm sick of seeing a guy who is trying to win a decision keep bitching about decisions. He cries about the draw with Maynard, he cried about how he clearly beat Penn the first time, then he cried his way into another fight with bendo. Meanwhile the lightweight divison is at a stand still because we have to keep seeing rematchs. I hope Frankie just finally man's up and takes this loss. It may have been a robbery I don't know I haven't seen the fight, but for once I would like Frankie to just take a result and get back in the god damn gym. If he really is the best lightweight in the world, guess what he will be back in the challengers spot again. But for the love of god just take it like a man and get back in line.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Maynard also whined.... Penn also whined.... It isn't just Frankie. People's hate in this thread is just leading to terribly biased posts.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

SM33 said:


> So you're happy to see a fight judged incorrectly because you don't like the way a guy fights? God help this sport.


How is it incorrect? That's my opinion, not a fact buddy. It was a ridiculously close fight that could have gone either way. 

This fight had no business happening anyways. Edgar didn't even deserve a rematch. Bendo decisively beat him last time. If Edgar won, Bendo would have gone to the back of the line even though they were 1-1. That's completely unfair which gave me even more reason to be happy.

But that wasn't the case. Edgar was beaten twice in a row and lost his belt. His fans can bitch and moan all they want, that will never change.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Interesting article although one sided I do like his/her writing style. I had the same sentiments about Edgar of course after he beat Penn. The Maynard fight won me over cuz he does have heart. Reality is Edgar may try to finish, but simply doesn't have the power. That's my thinking.

Now GSP can finish, but he hasn't. Lombard could have finished Boetsh, but didn't and Melvin as well vs Cerrone. The latter three all have one thing in common; it's mental. GSP got knocked out already and probably made a personal vow to never allow that to happen again + GJ camp, Lombard had nerves and was "injured", and Melvin somehow finds a way to lose. 

That's what makes JDS, Anderson Silva, Jose Aldo and even JBJ unique because they come to finish in emphatic fashion. I equate it like the NBA spurs...they win championships, but are boring as hell with their fundamentals. Everybody wants to see ACTION. 

I'd like to add Renen Barao on the list even though he just decisioned a game opponent. I believe he will take out DC.

PS: Although he is a points fighter he's certainly more exciting than some of the others. He's constantly moving and has to rely on that system to win. So it's not mental it's more or less his physical attributes. Chael might be strong, but he doesn't possess KO ability. So he grinds people to death usually. 

PSS: Even though I voted for Bendo both times I also thought Edgar won last night. Go figure...

I think the OP's getting a lot of slack for posting up the article. It's just one opinion that some agree and others do not. Maybe if he wrote it I could understand, it was probably meant to open up a dialogue.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> This is what I am thinking.
> 
> Oh and Frankie ruining the division? Yeah that's just..... No..... Not even close.


He put the division on hold for quite some time. That isn't a good thing.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Maynard also whined.... Penn also whined.... It isn't just Frankie. People's hate in this thread is just leading to terribly biased posts.


True, but they aren't still fighting for the title over and over and over again. Bitching about the same thing. Maybe after the second time Frankie should have thought I don't know maybe to change it up a little. I can only hear the same thing so many times. I have a ton of respect for the guys heart and drive, but I can't listen to my best friend bitch a out the same thing that much.

Sent from my Desire HD using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> How is it incorrect? That's my opinion, not a fact buddy. It was a ridiculously close fight that could have gone either way.
> 
> This fight had no business happening anyways. Edgar didn't even deserve a rematch. Bendo decisively beat him last time. If Edgar won, Bendo would have gone to the back of the line even though they were 1-1. That's completely unfair which gave me even more reason to be happy.
> 
> But that wasn't the case. Edgar was beaten twice in a row and lost his belt. His fans can bitch and moan all they want, that will never change.


I didn't want this fight, Bendo won the first time plenty for me.

Fact is the rematch did happen and saying it was close means nothing. Sure it was close in the sense that both guys had their moments and it went the whole 25, but when the final bell sounded most people thought Edgar won, I guarantee it.

If Bendo is the rightful winner, we would not be having this conversation. The issue here is not whether the division is moving how you want it to, or whether people like Frankie Edgar's fighting, the issue is the scoring of these fights is consistently ****ed up, there is at least one awful decision in EVERY UFC event these days.

But Frankie Edgar is boring, so we like the bad decision this time. Get lost you clown.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Who got screwed while he put the division on hold...Sotiropoulis? Guillard? Miller? who are a combined 3-7 in their last ten.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> He put the division on hold for quite some time. That isn't a good thing.


He didn't put anything on hold. He fought who the UFC gave him to fight. He took Penn's belt, and they gave Penn another chance. Then he drew against Maynard. It isn't like he purposely went in there to get rematches.


----------



## halifaxdonair (Aug 27, 2011)

i don't like Edgar or his fighting style, but the article is just hate.

i didn't think he deserved the rematch, but he probably should have won it. i could have lived with that as long as there wasn't another rematch.


----------



## AlphaDawg (Nov 16, 2009)

SM33 said:


> I didn't want this fight, Bendo won the first time plenty for me.
> 
> Fact is the rematch did happen and saying it was close means nothing. Sure it was close in the sense that both guys had their moments and it went the whole 25, but when the final bell sounded most people thought Edgar won, I guarantee it.
> 
> ...


Are you a judge? No, and neither am I. Fact is, Ben Henderson beat Edgar two times in a row and is the current champion. Like I said, that'll never change. Stop whining and get over it you bitch.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> He didn't put anything on hold. He fought who the UFC gave him to fight. He took Penn's belt, and they gave Penn another chance. Then he drew against Maynard. It isn't like he purposely went in there to get rematches.


Penn got a rematch because the loss was a huge shock and Penn was widely considered the LW goat.

Frankie begged for the rematch with Bendo which he didn't deserve, the rematch never should have happened.

He fought Gray Maynard and didn't do enough to win decisively and so the fight was scored a draw. Yet another rematch.

Seeing rematches over and over again just sucks the life out of the division and makes it boring.

If Edgar was given the nod against Bendo last night, he'd then more than likely fight Nate Diaz to yet another razor thin decision and we'd probably have to witness another rematch.

He just seems to scrape by every single fight and doesn't win impressively enough, thus causing controversy and outrage amongst the community and forcing rematches.

I just don't think that makes for a healthy or exciting division.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Frankie and his team only have themselves to blame for any controversy last night.
> 
> They cried their way into a rematch and when push came to shove it turned out to be a typical Edgar fight. Where he had opportunities to move in and land more than his signature combinations (especially without hesitant Ben seemed going into the later rounds), he would quickly move out and instead leave an incredible amount of distance.
> 
> ...


I'm not arguing that.

My point is Edgar has won what, five FOTN's?

He's brilliant, he's technically sound but because his record is full of decisions instead of knock outs, he's boring. It's like people don't even watch him fight.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

AlphaDawg said:


> Are you a judge? No, and neither am I. Fact is, Ben Henderson beat Edgar two times in a row and is the current champion. Like I said, that'll never change. Stop whining and get over it you bitch.


I'm not whining about the decision, I'm questioning the mentality of someone who is glad a top fighter has been set back because of the incompetence of the judges.

How is Bendo being Champ any better for the division than Frankie being Champ? All that matters is that the right guys are being awarded, which is not happening. If you can't see that, or can but decide to support it when it suits you, I can't respect your opinion.

Judging is a major issue, but the fans have the biggest say and supporting the outcomes of fights like this is not productive. Sure it was close, some thought Bendo won, but what is UNDENIABLE is that it is a controversial decision and we're having too many of those lately.


----------



## Budhisten (Apr 11, 2010)

*Keep it civil ladies and gentlemen. Otherwise the thread will be closed.

Thank you.*


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> I'm not arguing that.
> 
> My point is Edgar has won what, five FOTN's?
> 
> He's brilliant, he's technically sound but because his record is full of decisions instead of knock outs, he's boring. It's like people don't even watch him fight.


He's only exciting when his opponent is beating him up. (Gray Maynard, Bendo first fight, Tyson Griffin). Similar to Clay Guida in that regard. Guidas only exciting fights are the ones where he's getting destroyed. (Sanchez, Bendo, Florian etc).


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> He's only exciting when his opponent is beating him up. (Gray Maynard, Bendo first fight, Tyson Griffin). Similar to Clay Guida in that regard. Guidas only exciting fights are the ones where he's getting destroyed. (Sanchez, Bendo, Florian etc).


Thing is, Bendo vs Edgar 2 wasn't even boring, it was good fight.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

SM33 said:


> Thing is, Bendo vs Edgar 2 wasn't even boring, it was good fight.


In your opinion. I thought it was quite boring. Both fighters were showing each other far too much respect and neither were willing to take risks to really try and finish the fight.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

GrappleRetarded said:


> In your opinion. I thought it was quite boring. Both fighters were showing each other far too much respect and neither were willing to take risks to really try and finish the fight.


So why happy Frankie lost when you admit right here Bendo also didn't try to finish or make it exciting?

Sounds like you are just blindly biased.


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

GrappleRetarded said:


> In your opinion. I thought it was quite boring. Both fighters were showing each other far too much respect and neither were willing to take risks to really try and finish the fight.


I was rooting for Bendo, and he didn't push the pace enough to win. He lost and was awarded a free win and belt. I thought ben won the first fight but this fight, it was a disgrace even though it was a close fight. Rounds 1 - 3 were ben and the rest for frankie. Even if you think Frankie is a boring fighter, the fact of the matter is he won that fight.

Also, you are a biased hater, and the kind of fan MMA can do without.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

M.C said:


> So why happy Frankie lost when you admit right here Bendo also didn't try to finish or make it exciting?
> 
> Sounds like you are just blindly biased.


Because one safety first performance by Bendo isn't enough to change my opinion on the man.

Bendo is a consistently exciting and tenacious fighter and brings it every time he steps foot in the cage. He is an intense dude. One weak performance isn't going to change my outlook on the matter, I judge things on the whole and look at consistency over a number of fights.

Frankie on the other hand is a consistently boring fighter in my opinion and always fights with that trademark in and out style.

It's like the Carlos Condit/ Nick Diaz fight. Carlos Condit fighting a safe fight like that was completely unpredictable and shocked all fans. How ever, he is a consistently exciting and tenacious fighter and one safety first fight isn't going to change my opinion on him either. I still love watching the guy fight.

Hope that clears things up.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

MagiK11 said:


> I was rooting for Bendo, and he didn't push the pace enough to win. He lost and was awarded a free win and belt. I thought ben won the first fight but this fight, it was a disgrace even though it was a close fight. Rounds 1 - 3 were ben and the rest for frankie. Even if you think Frankie is a boring fighter, the fact of the matter is he won that fight.
> 
> Also, you are a biased hater, and the kind of fan MMA can do without.


Not sure what I've done to get you so angry. I don't see where I've shown this blind biased hatred. Strong words there fella.

I'm not biased against Frankie, I just don't personally like his fighting style.

If I was just another biased hater then I wouldn't acknowledge the fact that he is an excellent technical fighter and one of the best in the division. I can appreciate those things, but at the same time, despise his fighting style. I don't see what's so wrong with that. I'm not going to be forced to like a fighter that I don't.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Because one safety first performance by Bendo isn't enough to change my opinion on the man.
> 
> Bendo is a consistently exciting and tenacious fighter and brings it every time he steps foot in the cage. He is an intense dude. One weak performance isn't going to change my outlook on the matter, I judge things on the whole and look at consistency over a number of fights.
> 
> ...


So if he keeps fighting like this your opinion will change of him? Sounds like you are very wishy washy when it comes to fighters.

Also, I find it very strange that you'd rather have a champion who doesn't deserve to be champion, if it means a fighter that you personally aren't a fan of is champion. It's a horrible mentality for a sport.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

M.C said:


> So if he keeps fighting like this your opinion will change of him? Sounds like you are very wishy washy when it comes to fighters.
> 
> Also, I find it very strange that you'd rather have a champion who doesn't deserve to be champion, if it means a fighter that you personally aren't a fan of is champion. It's a horrible mentality for a sport.


But he won't keep fighting like that because it's just not how he rolls. Bendo is an intense and tenacious fighter, always has that determined look in his eye and that's never going to change.

Same with guys like BJ, Sanchez, Diaz bros, Velasquez. Guys that will always come to scrap it out no matter what, it's in their dna.

It was an extremely close fight that could have gone either way (just rewatched the fight). Honestly, after rewatching, I actually don't think Frankie was robbed at all, I feel it's much closer than what I had originally thought and what everyone else is saying.

I find Bendo to be much more exciting than Edgar, therefore I'd like to see him remain champion over Edgar, yes. I don't see how that's wrong for the sport. I'd rather see exciting champions than boring ones, is that such a crime? And after rewatching the fight, I actually don't have a problem with him getting the nod either.

And again, this rematch should never have happened in the first place. Frankie simply didn't deserve it.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Edgar doesn't have a stern chin so if he just stayed in the pocket and traded not only would he probably get dropped but everyone and their mother that knows mma would think he's a moron.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

slapshot said:


> *Edgar doesn't have a stern chin* so if he just stayed in the pocket and traded not only would he probably get dropped but everyone and their mother that knows mma would think he's a moron.


Uhh yeah he does.


----------



## The Best Around (Oct 18, 2011)

Sounds like Edgar won, but not complaining. He is boring and nobody cares about his fights (hence awful live gate and buyrates). His reaction to Bendo getting the decision win is childlike; it reminds me of Diaz's complaining which is not good company.


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## ArcherCC (Dec 12, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Frankie is a joy to watch and has always put on great fights. It's a shame he got robbed, but it's a shame that MMA fans can't understand the beauty and art of a good technical performance.


I ...i ...I can't believe I am about to do this but.

Very well put Legion.

Frankie dominated that fight and the judges awarding the win to Ben only shows how truly inept the Judges, the system, and everything involved with the athletic commissions is.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

ArcherCC said:


> I ...i ...I can't believe I am about to do this but.
> 
> Very well put Legion.
> 
> Frankie dominated that fight and the judges awarding the win to Ben only shows how truly inept the Judges, the system, and everything involved with the athletic commissions is.


Don't forget the fans on here. Frankie may have been outstruck overall, but fights aren't won by number of strikes. Fights are won by number of rounds won and there is no way to argue Bendo won 3 of the rounds because he just plain did not. It's a shame truly that Frankie got screwed, I will never be happy when the undeserving gets the win. If you find Frankie's fights boring maybe it's best you watch another sport, he goes as hard and as fast as he can for 25 minutes and people say he's boring? Go watch bare knuckle brawling if you want first round ko's with no technique.

Frankie fights like he does because he has too, what's he going to do? Stand back and load up on right hands? Swing haymakers the whole fight? Frankie fights to win, he doesn't point fight, he fights to win, end of story. It's a disgrace that 2 idiot judges screwed him over while one got it right. Even worse is the douchey way in which Bendo accepted the belt, he knew he got beat, he had the look of defeat in his eyes in the last 2 minutes and then goes on to say he can't believe one of the judges gave it to Frankie.


----------



## Jason12 (May 8, 2010)

As a neutral in this argument I really don't get all this Edgar hate...its not like Bendo came anywhere close to finishing the fight either and he hasnt stopped anybody since he got to the UFC. If your a casual fan or a Bendo fan its always nice to see someone win the belt decisively.

I dont see how his reaction was childlike, I think we would all be pretty pissed off if we spent 6 months training and lost both fights by the slimmest of margins when you thought you won both times. He stayed for his loser speech, he didnt run out of the ring forest style and he didnt disrespect bendo in any way.

FWIW I thought Edgar won the fight but when its that close and up to the opinion of just 3 people its hard to argue with what they decide.


----------



## Zafersan (Nov 18, 2008)

Finally, I dont have to see Edgar's point fighting in a LW title fight again. I wish Edgar was more blood hungry and went for the finish and bum rushed guys like Wanderlei. Maybe then I might find him not boring.

Maybe the judges scored the fight on who caused more damage. That would be very smart actually. Frankie's "sparring-pawing-no-damage-hitting" style would be useless. Haha, Bendo actually hurt Frankie more, look at their faces at the post-fight conference.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Zafersan said:


> Finally, I dont have to see Edgar's point fighting in a LW title fight again. *I wish Edgar was more blood hungry and went for the finish and bum rushed guys like Wanderlei.* Maybe then I might find him not boring.
> 
> Maybe the judges scored the fight on who caused more damage. That would be very smart actually. Frankie's "sparring-pawing-no-damage-hitting" style would be useless. Haha, Bendo actually hurt Frankie more, look at their faces at the post-fight conference.


Yeah, and look at where Wanderlei is now. He's a shell of his former self.

Frankie Edgar isn't built like Wanderlei Silva, he doesn't have the power to bumrush and destroy people with punches, he just doesn't have the power. He uses the best style of fighting for his body type and that is using angles, footwork and the technical aspect of MMA.

This isn't some street fight behind the corner, this is a professional sport with big time money and Championships on the line, guys are gonna do everything they can not to lose.

And finally, for the people bitching about Frankie always going to a decision and praising Bendo as some sort of killer, guess who actually has the more recent finish of the two?


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

If the article was written by a hater, than count me in. I'm not a fan of point fighting in the UFC. It will ruin it.

That being said, I don't think Ben did anything but point fight as well. It was just like the first fight. 2 guys that didn't look like they actually wanted to finish the other guy. 

I expect that from Edgar, but not from Ben. I happen to agree with both decisions. The first was clearly unanimous as the judges ruled it, and this one, was split, but definitely, clearly in the favor of Ben. Frankie didn't do nearly enough to take a title belt from someone.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

StandThemUp said:


> If the article was written by a hater, than count me in. I'm not a fan of point fighting in the UFC. It will ruin it.
> 
> That being said, I don't think Ben did anything but point fight as well. *It was just like the first fight. 2 guys that didn't look like they actually wanted to finish the other guy. *
> 
> I expect that from Edgar, but not from Ben. I happen to agree with both decisions. The first was clearly unanimous as the judges ruled it, and this one, was split, but definitely, clearly in the favor of Ben. Frankie didn't do nearly enough to take a title belt from someone.


Bendo went for the finish a few times in the first.


----------



## funkasaurus (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't understand any of this. To me, Edgar is a really exciting fighter and I always look forward to his fights. Henderson seems to me like he looks for decision wins, but has the power and strength to finish guys or submit them. He's an all round technical fighter, but on the other side you have Edgar who isn't intertested in using any other elements other than boxing and heart.

I had the fight 3 to Edgar, 1 to Hendo and 1 Tie, but I said going into the decision that either man can take it. Hendo landed several hard shots and because Edgar doesnt seem to care about them, they are easily forgotten but to some judges those could have earned him every round.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

I think Edgar clearly won and a robbery is never good.

He outstruck, outgrappled and even rocked Bendo en route to losing a decision. Completely ridiculous. 

Frankie is very exciting and I think it's crazy that he just pretty much beat a guy who weighs around 190lb (and would be a very good WW) as a true 155lber. He also outwrestled the shit out of Gray Maynard in their last two fights as the much smaller man. 

The loss does my head in, but atleast I get my dream matchup of Frankie V Aldo.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Bendo wasn't rocked in any of his fights with Edgar. Fans mistaking getting rocked or dropped for fighters simply being caught off balance is quite the issue. It doesn't help when Rogan and Goldie are screaming "HE GOT ROCKED!!! OOOOUUUUOOOOHHHH"! every time some one gets caught off balance either.

Watch both the fights carefully, Henderson wasn't even close to being rocked.


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Bendo wasn't rocked in any of his fights with Edgar. Fans mistaking getting rocked or dropped for fighters simply being caught off balance is quite the issue. It doesn't help when Rogan and Goldie are screaming "HE GOT ROCKED!!! OOOOUUUUOOOOHHHH"! every time some one gets caught off balance either.
> 
> Watch both the fights carefully, Henderson wasn't even close to being rocked.


What did Bendo do to deserve the win again? 

He really could have won the fight and he had me worried in the first two rounds when he kept landing that low kick. I have no idea why he abandoned the gameplan, it was working. I wouldn't have a qualm if he legitimately won but he didn't.

Contrary to others I don't always see a decision loss as a loss to the fighter. Judges may have the final say on what the history books show but it doesn't mean they are correct.


----------



## funkasaurus (Jan 29, 2012)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Bendo wasn't rocked in any of his fights with Edgar. Fans mistaking getting rocked or dropped for fighters simply being caught off balance is quite the issue. It doesn't help when Rogan and Goldie are screaming "HE GOT ROCKED!!! OOOOUUUUOOOOHHHH"! every time some one gets caught off balance either.
> 
> Watch both the fights carefully, Henderson wasn't even close to being rocked.


It was a big punch but Henderson kept his eyes on Edgar the entire time so he obviously wasn't hurt too bad.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Uhh no he doesn't. He has been rocked or dropped in quite a few of his fights, what he does have is excellent recovery.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Totally ridiculous thing to say, You want the sport to be damaged? It hurts the credibility of the sport when this kind of sht happens, that is far worse than some fighter grudge someone has or if they are boring or not. Henderson is no more exciting in my eyes anyway. Did not agree with them having this rematch though Henderson deserved it first time - but Edgar won this fight. Dont want a rematch this time mind, LW has to move on....its getting clogged up.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Anyone who says Edgar point fights has never seen point fighting. 

To those that feel Edgar won but are happy to see Bendo win.

Your favorite fighters turn might come around and if he gets jacked of a critical win, don't post a page long shit fit about it.


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

chael sonnen is a boring point fighter, so is gsp, evans, shields, askren, fitch, koscheck and so on. frankie's last three fights were some of the most exciting, heart displaying fights i have ever seen, he is the definition of a comeback fighter, he competes in a division where he is always the smaller fighter and has defended the title the same amount of times as bj did. the article is written by a hater, thats all


----------



## Hexabob69 (Nov 8, 2008)

So far no one has said anything about the corner advice about making sure you stay busy or busier than Bendo last 30 seconds so the judges give you the round. I know I did not get that verbatum but come on. I would rather hear go out and kick has ass bell to bell than hear just get busy at the end of each round. Hearing that from his corner means that there was never any intention of winning any fight outright; only through decision. Sure we all like a great chess match of a fight, but I do not like to watch the same fighter do that every single fight. A Draw (I thought the fight was really too close to call in 3 rounds) may have better served this fight, but what would it have done to this weight class?


----------



## prolyfic (Apr 22, 2007)

Thought i'd throw in my two cents for what its worth (hopefully at least two cents).

I think that the first 2 rounds were the only real desicive rounds. The 2nd and 3rd could have gone either way...truth is that some will see it one way and others will see it another way. The last round I had Frankie winning until he got his mouth piece knocked out and then got kicked in the face. Was he hurt...no but I thought that was the most significant shots of the round and for that reason I thought it could have gone either way. So with a fight this close the uproar is crazy. Just because Frankie stays busy doesnt mean that he is being effective. I think alot of Frankie's shots are shadow boxing and glancing at best. Solid flush shots are very few and far between. 

As to Ben's inactivity I think that Frankie's stick and move in and out style makes it difficult for fighters to chase him down cause he is so fast. By the time they get to him his counters are more effective because he is so quick and already out of the way. So it forces them to try and counter him cause at least they know he is on his way in. I just think that Frankie is at a disadvantage as far as being able to finish as his power isnt up to where it needs to be to fight the bigger LW's. 

I had Ben winning going to the decision but would not have been surprised to hear Frankie's name and i think Ben should get the same respect as the fight was way to close to complain about either fighter getting the nod.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Spec0688 said:


> The Maynard fights were fights of the year contenders because Frankie was doing flips and running around like he's got a bag over his head. Lets be real, those were fight of the years because Frankie took a massive beating, not because Frankie laid a whooping on Maynard. Sure he finished him in their last fight, but he was still getting rocked in that fight too, which makes those comebacks and that finish fight of the year candidates.
> 
> If Frankie doesn't take a whooping in a fight, you will never see his fights be fight of the year candidates.


They were fights of the year because he got whooped and then WON. With BJ they were so good because it was razor close the first time and then he just tooled BJ in a way many of us didn't think possible.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

TraMaI said:


> They were fights of the year because he got whooped and then WON. With BJ they were so good because it was razor close the first time and then he just tooled BJ in a way many of us didn't think possible.


The BJ fights were painfully boring.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

GrappleRetarded said:


> The BJ fights were painfully boring.


Your name is really starting to explain itself.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

ITS NOT POINT FIGHTING if anything its ROUND FIGHTING!


That is all.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> The BJ fights were painfully boring.


Do you only like fights where they throw caution and technique out the door and brawl? You can see those fights in a high school. The BJ fights were awesome and technical.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

GrappleRetarded said:


> The BJ fights were painfully boring.


First BJ was awesome, a good technical fight. Second one not so much, due to it being so one sided.

It's ridiculous MMA fighters can't put on technical gameplans, it's like just because they're in a cage they have to brawl to the death.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Ahh, the classic patronising posts explaining to me how I'm not a fan of technical martial arts and JUST WANNA SEE GUYS BLEED!!!! posts.

I've been watching this sport for 7 years and can appreciate all of the technical skills involved in MMA.

What I can't appreciate are loopholes in the system where fighters turn MMA contests in a game of fencing and simply look to tag their opponents and dart out of the way as quickly as possible without wanting to finish the fight.

That's not the sport I grew to love over the years, and isn't the sport I'm willing to invest in towards the future.

I appreciate Frankies technique, but why can't he demonstrate it more? Why does he have to throw a quick shadow boxing 1-2 combination and then instantaneously leap several steps backwards and evade out of the way?

If you're going to throw single shot strikes and leap out of the way at least put some serious power behind those strikes and sit down on your punches like Machida (A fighter I have great admiration for).

Frankie simply plays the game of thrones. He does what he has to in order to just eek out the win as craftily as possible. In, out, 1-2 combo, little to no power, in out, another quick, powerless combination, back out again.

"Just go in there and score points Frankie" - Frankies cornermen during the 1st Bendo fight".

Sorry, but I can't appreciate that kind of gameplanning. I love good technical fights (Shogun/Machida 1), but not these fights where the men involved are clearly looking to exploit a heavily flawed scoring system. That doesn't make me any less of a fan.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Ahh, the classic patronising posts explaining to me how I'm not a fan of technical martial arts and JUST WANNA SEE GUYS BLEED!!!! posts.
> 
> I've been watching this sport for 7 years and can appreciate all of the technical skills involved in MMA.
> 
> ...


You are wrong. Edgar does damage. He's a small guy and the average height/walking around weight of his division has grown rapidly since he first became Champ.

How many people knock Gray Maynard out? He dropped Bendo in the second round man what are you talking about?

Bendo is undeniably bigger and more powerful than Edgar, if Edgar went in looking to out muscle Bendo, he would have lost. Technique paves the way for beating a bigger man, Frankie employs his technique beautifully and consistently gets the better of his opponents. Shame you nor the judges can see it.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

SM33 said:


> You are wrong. Edgar does damage. He's a small guy and the average height/walking around weight of his division has grown rapidly since he first became Champ.
> 
> How many people knock Gray Maynard out? He dropped Bendo in the second round man what are you talking about?
> 
> Bendo is undeniably bigger and more powerful than Edgar, if Edgar went in looking to out muscle Bendo, he would have lost. Technique paves the way for beating a bigger man, Frankie employs his technique beautifully and consistently gets the better of his opponents. Shame you nor the judges can see it.


Edgar does indeed do damage... but his game plan for this fight was clearly NOT to KO Bendo... he was going to employ his beautiful and consistent techniques to beat the bigger man on POINTS.

Do I fault him for doing so? nope... if I were him, I would do exactly the same.

As a spectator of the sport I simply choose to not watch his elegant tap-evade techniques... he makes mma fights into sparring matches and I cant stand it.

Do I want him to throw caution to the wind every single exchange? No ... Do I want him to take risks? YES 
He just chooses to defer on the side of caution 90% of the time.

When he knocked Bendo down, did he jump on him? No... Do I blame him? No... would I watch a fight where the fighter constantly defers on the side of caution? NO.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

SM33 said:


> You are wrong. Edgar does damage. He's a small guy and the average height/walking around weight of his division has grown rapidly since he first became Champ.
> 
> How many people knock Gray Maynard out? He dropped Bendo in the second round man what are you talking about?
> 
> Bendo is undeniably bigger and more powerful than Edgar, if Edgar went in looking to out muscle Bendo, he would have lost. Technique paves the way for beating a bigger man, Frankie employs his technique beautifully and consistently gets the better of his opponents. Shame you nor the judges can see it.


Turning MMA into a game of fencing isn't beautiful technique. It's a shame you, nor other people on this forum can't see that. 

Frankie has some nice hands and good boxing fundamentals, but he doesn't use them nearly half as enough as he should do. He NEVER follows up, that's my problem with him.

Scoring points as quickly as possible and darting out of the way isn't beautiful technique. Throw Frankie in a boxing ring and lets see him try to utilise the same gameplan he uses in all of his fights. It wouldn't even be half as effective and he probably never would have been champion in the first place.

He caught Bendo off balance in both fights, I explained this in an earlier post. He didn't drop him in the sense that he really hurt or rocked Bendo, the same way that Rashad didn't really hurt Rampage in that opening round with the over hand he threw, he simply caught Rampage off balance.

Where did I say Edgar should try to out muscle Bendo? Cain Velasquez didn't try to out muscle Brock Lesnar, but he still ended up finishing him brutally through nothing but technique.

These elitist, patronising, "if you don't like frankie edgar then you don't get MMA or true technique" posts just needs to stop. You're not better or more educated than any one else because you can appreciate Frankie's style as opposed to others who loathe his style. That doesn't make you any more of a knowledgeable fan than any one else on this forum.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

i hear so many people hating on edgar's pitter patter point fighting system... problem with that is bendo is even worse in this aspect..

bendos average strike may be more powerful but that is just because he is bigger and naturally/genetically a better athlete.. edgar doesnt throw haymakers and still dropped bendo twice and tired to follow up but bendo kept touching the floor to save himself from knees, so edgar goes for subs and bendo just plays it super safe until edgar gets bored and backs off.. bendo never came close to finishing and fought a very defensive fight meanwhile getting outlanded the entire time but somehow he doesnt get any flack for his MORE boring point fighting style and NEVER once tried to finish? and no his guillotines were not close he just held on for as long as he could trying to convince the judges that he was close even though he and edgar both knew they werent sunk inproperly

to the guys saying he has pitter patter punches, why do these punches still stun and drop his opponents? in his last three fights he has stunned and dropped and even KO'd his opponents.. even after getting nearly knocked out or having his nose shattered he still manages to deliver hard and accurate strikes that put guys on their asses... 

this is the top of the division, these guys got here because they are amazing fighters and are very hard to finish.. plus he is a FW fighting at LW which is not a heavy handed weight class but the guy still gets shit for not finishing fights even though he gets far closer than his opponents do..


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

dsmjrv said:


> i hear so many people hating on edgar's pitter patter point fighting system... problem with that is bendo is even worse in this aspect..
> 
> bendos average strike may be more powerful but that is just because he is bigger and naturally/genetically a better athlete.. edgar doesnt throw haymakers and still dropped bendo twice and tired to follow up but bendo kept touching the floor to save himself from knees, so edgar goes for subs and bendo just plays it super safe until edgar gets bored and backs off.. bendo never came close to finishing and fought a very defensive fight meanwhile getting outlanded the entire time but somehow he doesnt get any flack for his MORE boring point fighting style and NEVER once tried to finish? and no his guillotines were not close he just held on for as long as he could trying to convince the judges that he was close even though he and edgar both knew they werent sunk inproperly


Shh! You're not allowed to bring logic into this!


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

A brief look at the KO power of other top UFC lightweights (TKOs and KOs combined):

Nathan Diaz: 1 KO in 11 UFC wins
Donald Cerrone: 2 KO in 12 WEC/UFC wins
Benson Henderson: 1 KO in 10 WEC/UFC wins
Gray Maynard: 1 KO in 11 UFC wins
Anthony Pettis: 2 KO in 7 WEC/UFC wins
Jim Miller: 2 KO in 10 UFC wins
Clay Guida: 1 KO in 9 UFC wins

Frankie Edgar: 2 KO in 10 UFC wins

Turns out ol' Frankie has a better KO track record than the majority of the top of the heap at 155...

Not to mention Benson Henderson, Gray Maynard, Mark Bocek, Jim Miller, Tyson Griffin, and Matt Veach had never been KO'd by anybody going in to their respective fights against Frankie. BJ only via G&P at WW after he gassed.

People who complain about boring fighters in general are annoying. People who complain about Edgar's perceived lack of KO power simply don't understand how MMA works.


----------



## StandThemUp (May 30, 2008)

Guy Incognito said:


> Bendo went for the finish a few times in the first.


You are probably right. I just get so frustrated with these fights where opponents are like...Okay, I'll throw a couple punches, you defend and then I will back up, then you throw a few and I will defend and then you back up, and we rinse and repeat.

I just rewatched the UFC 100 fight between Hendo and Bisping. Watch Hendo, that is how you fight when you actually want to beat the other guy and you could care less about judges.

This is the UFC, not Olympic Wrestling, Not Olympic Tae Kwon Do, this is supposed to be the Ultimate Fighting Championship, not the Ultimate Point Fighting Championship.

This fight and many others are nothing more than Full contact Sparring or Point Fighting and I don't like it. Thankfully at this time, there are enough real fights to hold me over. But this sport is trending in the wrong direction.



GrappleRetarded said:


> Bendo wasn't rocked in any of his fights with Edgar. Fans mistaking getting rocked or dropped for fighters simply being caught off balance is quite the issue. It doesn't help when Rogan and Goldie are screaming "HE GOT ROCKED!!! OOOOUUUUOOOOHHHH"! every time some one gets caught off balance either.
> 
> Watch both the fights carefully, Henderson wasn't even close to being rocked.


I completely agree that Rogan and Mike and effect the viewers oppinion of how signifigant a certain technique or exchange was.

I can't tell you how many times I have heard Joe Rogan screaming about how incredible something was, and I look back on it and go Eh, that really wasn't much of a big deal.

But what they say gets stamped into a vast majority of fans minds as fact. 

The bottom line is in retrospect, I think they would agree that they are off the mark a ton of times. But when it's live and they are ringside, I can totally understand how the intensity and heat of the moment would get to them. So I can't blame them. I just don't take too much stock in what they say until I can look back on it and make a more level headed judgement.



GrappleRetarded said:


> Ahh, the classic patronising posts explaining to me how I'm not a fan of technical martial arts and JUST WANNA SEE GUYS BLEED!!!! posts.
> 
> I've been watching this sport for 7 years and can appreciate all of the technical skills involved in MMA.
> 
> ...


Dude you are dead on and that's my problem as well. Fighters that are even considering the score card as a means of winning are ruining this sport for me. It's supposed to be the Ultimate FIGHTING championship, not the Ultimate OUTSCORE your opponent Championship.

Gone are the days when men went into the ring with no other way out then to finish their opponent or be dragged out on their shield.

The days are gone when that was the only way to win, but many fighters still fight as if it's the only way to win and those are the guys I respect. Guys that fight like they have to finish the guy or they will lose. But there is a influx of fighters that are taking advantage of the rules and just trying to win on the cards. Boring. Are they doing anything wrong? Technically no. The only bad thing they are doing is hurting the future of the sport that pays their bills


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Turning MMA into a game of fencing isn't beautiful technique. It's a shame you, nor other people on this forum can't see that.
> 
> Frankie has some nice hands and good boxing fundamentals, but he doesn't use them nearly half as enough as he should do. He NEVER follows up, that's my problem with him.
> 
> ...


He doesnt excite you so he should lose?:thumbsdown:


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

TheReturn said:


> He doesnt excite you so he should lose?:thumbsdown:


He's not fighting or causing any damage whatsoever, that's why he should lose. Playing tag should be reserved for TKD and other point sparring sports, not fighting sports.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Some seriously retarded posts in here, people complaining because this fight went all the way... Wtf? It was a good fight.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

St.Paul Guy said:


> A brief look at the KO power of other top UFC lightweights (TKOs and KOs combined):
> 
> Nathan Diaz: 1 KO in 11 UFC wins
> Donald Cerrone: 2 KO in 12 WEC/UFC wins
> ...


I'm not sure why you're just limiting those statistics to just knock outs? Who said any thing about knock outs? The emphasis is on finishing fights, and Frankie doesn't finish fights.

Why not throw up some statistics comparing Frankies finishing record (not strictly KO record) to the other fighters on that list? Comparing Frankies finish record to a guy like Nate Diaz would be comical.

Maybe Frankie should learn some submissions, or work on some heavy ground and pound. No one is criticising Frankie not not having one shot KO power, we're criticising him for not finishing fights, and there are multiple ways to finish a fight.

Instead of shooting for a quick take down and then getting back to his feet straight away (scoring points). Maybe he should work the ground game a little more, pass guard, establish dominant positions and look to finish the fight there.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Bendo hasn't finished a fight in 2 years and hasn't finished one period since joining the UFC.


Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

HitOrGetHit said:


> Bendo hasn't finished a fight in 2 years and hasn't finished one period since joining the UFC.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VerticalSports


How ever overall he's a more consistent finisher and has quite a few more finishing on his record than Frankie.

And even those fights he hasn't finished in the UFC (Miller, Guida, Edgar 1st fight) he has looked for the finish and been heavily aggressive in those bouts. 

The same simply can't be said about Frankie. He very rarely looks for the finish and is very rarely aggressive, in pretty much all of his fights.


----------



## TheReturn (Sep 26, 2010)

GrappleRetarded said:


> How ever overall he's a more consistent finisher and has quite a few more finishing on his record than Frankie.
> 
> And even those fights he hasn't finished in the UFC (Miller, Guida, Edgar 1st fight) he has looked for the finish and been heavily aggressive in those bouts.
> 
> The same simply can't be said about Frankie. He very rarely looks for the finish and is very rarely aggressive, in pretty much all of his fights.


He's not your type of fighter we get it.


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Instead of shooting for a quick take down and then getting back to his feet straight away (scoring points). Maybe he should work the ground game a little more, pass guard, establish dominant positions and look to finish the fight there.


Therein lies the problem... styles make fights... and it would be stoopid for Edgar to try to do that with Bendo.

I think Edgar fights smart, its hard to hold it against a guy for taking the fight into his area of dominance.

I dont blame Edgar for being sooo pissed at the end... he was like... "I totally out pointed him!" ... yeah he did, and I hate him for it 
But I would have done the same for the title... title == mo monay.

Had this exact same fight taken place at a small venue by two no-names, Dana wouldnt consider bringing them to the big show...much less a main event. 

But they have both made a name for themselves... winning is more important that making 'highlight reel' worthy fights.

I cant fault Edgar for taking the best strategy to ensure victory... but I certainly wont spend money on a PPV to watch it.


----------



## Purgetheweak (Apr 23, 2012)

I think a lot of people are throwing around the term 'robbery' waaaaayy too much. The fight was close enough to almost come down to a coin toss, nothing about it was a robbery. Nick Ring vs Fukuda was a robbery, this fight was just close.


----------

